# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Пользоваться услугами «Белтелеком» стало проще: компания представляет услугу по настройке доступа к

## ByFly

В связи с увеличением запросов от клиентов компании по настройке доступа к сети Wi-Fi, с 1 июля 2013 года Белтелеком запускает новую услугу, которая призвана облегчить новым и уже существующим абонентам использование беспроводных возможностей оборудования.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

